# Meat hunt



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has a few good spots for an axis doe hunt. I can't eat the horn's so, not interested in the buck's. A few names and prices would be appreciated. I really got the itch to go sling an arrow. Thanks.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

www.doublearrowbowhunting.com


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't bother with double arrow. Their advertised meat hunt for axis doe was sold out months ago. I contacted them in February and was told...SOLD OUT on the special.

Keith Johns Outdoors is a great place and actually has the axis doe hunts that he advertises.

http://www.keithjohnsoutdoors.com/


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for your help guy's. I really like the fact that both places are relatively closs to home. The way gas prices are now day's, it cost as much if not more for the fuel as it does for the hunt.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Just booked with Keith Johns for a June hunt. Will post up results.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Been to Keith Johns several times. TooShallow, your gonna have a great time. I may be going back again soon.


----------

